# Cosmetic surgery in China



## kristinrae (Mar 11, 2015)

Can anyone recommend a good plastic surgeon that works on Westerners (not just Asians)? I've read horror stories about unqualified doctors, but there are also legit good doctors so it's just a matter of finding them.


----------

